# what are the uses of cannabis oil?



## grantsforcollege (Jun 7, 2016)

There are various claims stating that cannabis oil  can cure all kinds of cancer and health complaints. Seriously, is it that helpful. how does it help and what are the other uses of cannabis oil?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2016)

Cannabis has been tested in mice for glioblastoma, a type of brain cancer, and it killed it.
I use it for blood pressure control  and it helps maintain a good blood sugar. It has been shown to help chrones, it helps muscle spasticity in MS, on and on... Do some research, it is all over the place...  form Asthma to ..well, you check it out.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51728


----------



## Keef (Jun 8, 2016)

I got this !

The cannabinoids :

THC -- can be used to treat pain-- It reduces vomiting and nausea -- Reduces seizures and convulsions -
-- reduces inflammation --Aids in sleep -- inhibits cell growth in tumor/ cancer cells -- treats psoriasis--reduces muscle spasms --and stimulates appetite !

The other cannabinoids also have applications 
THCa--
CBDs
CBDs-
CBN 
CBC-
THCV-
CBDa-
CGCa-
CBCa--
Look'm up I can type that many medical applications -- When U know about that stuff we'll talk more !


----------



## Keef (Jun 8, 2016)

While I'm at it !-- Different varieties have varying amount of these compounds !--This is why some varieties  are better for different problems !--- Rose's Harlequin and Nordle have a good combination of low THC and high  CBDs!-- Good medicine !


----------



## Keef (Jun 8, 2016)

One more thing that affects the medical benefits of cannabis is the route of administration! ---Eating weed  seems to gives me the most pain relief! -- Some varieties help more than others !-- It's very good at stress relief when smoked !--


----------



## 4thstreet (Jun 17, 2016)

Cannabis Oil has many benefits. I found one article on this.

Please Check: *What Are the Health Benefits of Cannabis Oil?*


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jun 23, 2016)

What is the difference between cannabis oil and hemp oil & in how much quantity is should be taken, what would be the side effects if taken in more than the required quantity?


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jun 23, 2016)

@4thstreet the article was great. thanks for sharing it


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2016)

I can tell U how much weed it would take to kill U !-- 100 lbs dropped from about 10 feet onto your head will kill U dead but no one has ever died from a weed overdose !--- I could though lay some dank on U make U think U was having a religious experience !--Take U to the spirit world !-- U got no idea how potent the weed we grow is !--Then we can extract it many different ways and make medicine !-- The simplest extraction is Rick Simpson Oil ! -- Put the weed in a jar cover with ice cold Everclear shake a time or 2 the filter the alcohol to remove any plant material !-- When the alcohol is evaporated only the oil is left !-- Dose about half the size of a grain of rice is a dose and will melt U !-- This is your secret cancer CURE !--


----------



## Keef (Jun 24, 2016)

Grant look about 4-5 threads above this one --- U see Granny Storm Crows list ?--Read it !


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jul 12, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## Cannapoop (Aug 22, 2022)

Cannabidiol (CBD) oil is a product that’s derived from cannabis. It’s a type of cannabinoid, which are the chemicals naturally found in marijuana plants.To understand those benefits, it’s important to consider our body’s endocannabinoid system, a complex system of enzymes, neurotransmitters and receptors that plays an important role in the development of our central nervous system. This system helps regulate a variety of functions, including pain, motor control, memory, appetite, inflammation and more.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Why do I keep reviving the old threads 
Forgive me I know not what I do


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

grantsforcollege said:


> ok thanks





did you ever read the List?

the suspense is killing me


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

He has had 6 years to read up so I think grant is probably working on his doctorate in cannabinoids by now along with resident experts who revive ancient threads…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> He has had 6 years to read up so I think grant is probably working on his doctorate in cannabinoids by now along with resident experts who revive ancient threads…


Oh so he is on the extended program of Articular Historian


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Oh so he is on the extended program of Articular Historian


Articular or testicular. Either or…


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

I never see that member actually becoming a part of the community. Very weird.


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I never see that member actually becoming a part of the community. Very weird.


Very strange bird indeed , I believe he takes direct quotes from the internet also
I have done it too but not ever posting, maybe maybe makes em look smarter than us all


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Very strange bird indeed , I believe he takes direct quotes from the internet also
> I have done it too but not ever posting, maybe maybe makes em look smarter than us all


My thought exactly. If I quote something, I try to reference where I got the info from. It is only right to not plagiarize…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> My thought exactly. If I quote something, I try to reference where I got the info from. It is only right to not plagiarize…


Me too
I only steal your quotes


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Me too
> I only steal your quotes


Sorry if I make you sound like an idiot sometimes…


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sorry if I make you sound like an idiot sometimes…


Better than sounding like one all the time , right?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Better than sounding like one all the time , right?


From experience, I would say yes


----------

